# New 2man GRS Kayak & GRS series 2017



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

Series starts APRIL 9th

NEW WEBSITE with all the details

www.galvestonredfishseries.com


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*Sat April 8*

Typo


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*Register now*

at the all new galvestonredfishseries.com website


----------

